# doggy carriers



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

On the 'other forum' someone mentioned a Juicy pet carrier. She said the store rhymed with "kitchen" from LA.
What on earth does this mean? Any ideas?
I am always on the lookout for a bag that will be comfortable for Zoey and also nobody will know she is inside. She always goes where I go.

???
Ann


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Oct 7 2004, 10:42 AM
> *On the 'other forum' someone mentioned a Juicy pet carrier. She said the store rhymed with "kitchen" from LA.
> What on earth does this mean? Any ideas?
> I am always on the lookout for a bag that will be comfortable for Zoey and also nobody will know she is inside. She always goes where I go.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I couldn't say what the other post was referring to, but Juicy Couture carriers are pricey on e-bay...and the only place I've seen them so far! I think you could expect to pay around $300-$350 for one there. Do a search and see what comes up! Also, check out GlamourDog's site. She has really great looking bags too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found it! It is called Kitson. 

115 S. Robertson
Los Angeles, CA 90048
(310)859-2652

Go to Juicy Couture website. You can search for stores by location. There are 10 stores in LA that carry Juicy Couture products. They also make clothes so not all of them will carry the dog carriers.

I did see them on a website for $225 but they were sold out.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

You should check on ebay. I've seen a few juicy carriers.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Oct 7 2004, 08:05 PM
> *You should check on ebay. I've seen a few juicy carriers.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've seen a few fairly priced ones.. you really have to look and I highly recommend sniping (bidding at the last second) to get the item at a great price h34r:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

do any of you have a pic? i was trying to look, but i couldnt find any


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I did a search on ebay and came up with 3 bags: Juicy Dog carriers on Ebay


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When I was searching for my bag...I decided to wait until I actually have the dog first!...I called my Nordie's handbag counter. The wonderful sales person indicated that they would be able to order Juicy for me (we have a very small Nordies here) but that she wouldn't know what was available until the designer handbag buyer came back from vacation. My point here is you might want to try calling Nordies, Bloomies, Neimans or Saks (those are the places off the top of my head that carry Juicy bags...not just clothing). Also, I just found out that Coach is going to carry a doggie tote bag this fall for their holiday pet goods.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

My god! Too expensive, too small, and definitely gaudy! Even if I had the money I would feel funny 'wearing' one! Wow! Anyway, now I know!!!
Ann


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen them before and decided to pass on it for 2 reasons.

1) Way too expensive
2) It seems that they all have pink in the and I am NOT a pink kind of girl. I don't think I own anything with pink in it. <_<


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! I just reread my post above. Then say my avatar. I guess I do own 1 thing in pink. But technically they are not my doggles they are Lexi's. LOL!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Ya'll. I think I'm crazy. But these past couple of days I've been contemplating opening a doggie boutique. It probably will never happen. BUT IF IT DID, I would sooooooo design my own doggie carriers! I have so many ideas. I figure, if my life doesnt go as plan, I'll open a doggie boutique. That would be so fun. I am seriously nuts! I never really thought I'd want to open a business until I noticed all these doggie carriers and clothes with jacked up prices and you KNOW if they were made in CHINA or something like that, you KNOW it only costs 5 dollars to make, but it ends up being sold for 100! Sheesh.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I got the Juicy carrier last week in CA for my daughter who is getting a new maltese puppy on Thursday. The one that I got is bigger than the ones that were shown in the pictures from a previous poster. It cost $275 and is not pink! It is beige and really a great carrier. I don't know how to post a photo into this thread but if anyone would like to see some photos just email me and I'll email them back. It has the greatest side zip pocket that folds out with accordian pleats and is VERY roomy. We had originally bought a Sherpa Montreal bag, but this one has a lot more usuable space. Pricey though!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Very nice carriers, but Puddles would not fit in one. I have purchased several carriers and had to return them.....is my fur ball to big?? 

He weights 6.2 lbs and is pretty good size from the looks of some others I have seen on here.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 8 2004, 08:21 PM
> *Very nice carriers, but Puddles would not fit in one.  I have purchased several carriers and had to return them.....is my fur ball to big??
> 
> He weights 6.2 lbs and is pretty good size from the looks of some others I have seen on here.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If your baby's big, then what do you call ButterCloud who's 10 lbs!? lol


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

The bag does fit dogs up to 15 pounds


I PROBABLY will not be buying one though because Juicy Couture is a bit-over rated.

Their merchandise, from what I have personally, is very high priced but not high quality. I L.O.V.E.D. thier velour jogging suits and skirts and shorts and they tore apart in less then half a year. I paid well over $200 dollars for each outfit.

I have a Juicy Couture purse, that is a lot like the doggy purse, its a bowling bag style, and already the zipper is ruining.

So I don't feel like giving them anymore of my money... but I DO love the bag and I LOVE pink so I might be their sucker again...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Oct 7 2004, 11:42 AM
> *On the 'other forum' someone mentioned a Juicy pet carrier. She said the store rhymed with "kitchen" from LA.
> What on earth does this mean? Any ideas?
> I am always on the lookout for a bag that will be comfortable for Zoey and also nobody will know she is inside. She always goes where I go.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Ann, The site she was referring to is Kitson at: http://www.shopkitson.com/

Have fun!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you guys seen this one from Outward Hound? It looks really nice. It comes in several different colors and yes, one of them is pink!

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N

I have this one from Petsmart and I really like it. Lady is 9 pounds and it fits her fine.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1099661058330


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

HAHA!







That was me on the other forum! I said it sounded like "kitchen". Yes, it is "Kitson" in LA. I eventually typed out the web address and that's what i was banned for. Sorry i never was able to respond, but i was kicked off.
They are pricey, but i heard they were good. I dunno. I love the pink. Can't you tell by the avatar!? har har. Then again, my father-in-law and stepmother-in-law DO call me Elle Woods. Jeez. That's what i get for wearing pink, having blonde hair and getting a "lap dog"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 5 2004, 12:23 PM
> *I love the pink. Can't you tell by the avatar!? har har. Then again, my father-in-law and stepmother-in-law DO call me Elle Woods. Jeez. That's what i get for wearing pink, having blonde hair and getting a "lap dog"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Oct 8 2004, 09:20 PM
> *Very nice carriers, but Puddles would not fit in one.  I have purchased several carriers and had to return them.....is my fur ball to big??
> 
> He weights 6.2 lbs and is pretty good size from the looks of some others I have seen on here.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have two Sherpa bags, the original Sherpa for airplane travel in medium, and the Sherpa Paris Tapetstry Tote in large for Quincy. He is a little over 8 pounds and fits comfortably in both of them. They are roomy, have lots of compartments inside for storage and aren't overpriced. I bought the Paris tote from this lady's internet site, and it was the best price I found anywhere.

http://www.littleshopofterrors.citymax.com...4553/469189.htm

He is a little heavy to carry for long periods of time, but for short trips the tote is great.
Quincymom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just went to NYC and bought the BEST bag I have ever bought for Kodie!! I bought the Celltei, pouch-o-pet! You can wear it as a front back pack. I love it! Kodie just sits in it and looks out... he really seems to like it!! Which makes him well behaved! Those other front back packs that you can buy from places like petsmart... that are kinda like sacks, dont work too well for Kodie. He always hangs out of those and almost falls out! I walked almost 20 blocks in NYC to get to this pet store... just to see if they had it! It was well worth it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 8 2004, 09:23 AM
> *I just went to NYC and bought the BEST bag I have ever bought for Kodie!!  I bought the Celltei, pouch-o-pet!  You can wear it as a front back pack.  I love it!  Kodie just sits in it and looks out... he really seems to like it!!  Which makes him well behaved!  Those other front back packs that you can buy from places like petsmart... that are kinda like sacks, dont work too well for Kodie.  He always hangs out of those and almost falls out!  I walked almost 20 blocks in NYC to get to this pet store... just to see if they had it!  It was well worth it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love Celltei bags! They are so well made.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 8 2004, 01:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Celltei bags! They are so well made.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15384
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you have the link to their website. I have never seen these.
Thanks
Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is the link to the Celltei website.

Here are some pictures of my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

We carry Celltei, they are great bags. If anyone is interested we can get any of them for you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Nov 9 2004, 12:39 AM
> *We carry Celltei, they are great bags. If anyone is interested we can get any of them for you.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
omg... thats you! I always go on the web site!! I didnt put two and two together! lol...


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Oouu!! The Juicy carriers are cute!! Okay, i've wanted to buy a bunch of stuff for my dog I don't even have yet!! :lol: 
Here is more dog stuff to buy I wanted to share...if you guys already knew about it, sorry








Saks (during this time of the year) carries dog sweaters (black turtleneck w/initial on the back), carriers, + other accessories

I was on the Gap website tonight and if you go under womens-acessories-dog access. they have 2 cute argyle type sweaters. I think they were $24.50

SaltyMalty~Coach dog carriers
I have a friend who works for Coach and the carriers are already out. The store here in Vegas got only 2 of them and its about $400. She told me that not all stores got them and the most a few stores got was 3. The place were they have the stock for internet phone orders only had 7 available when she checked the other day so I don't think its going to be on their website. Its the khaki signature print w/fuschia pink trim.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We've been using the Juicy carrier for Sadie and she likes it. We have the larger one and right now its a little big, but she'll when she's full grown it should still be plenty big. I just love that side zip compartment for cell phone, leash, credit cards, wallet, etc. Its a really nice bag. I'd love to see the ones from Coach.


----------

